# tapatalk login issue



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi folks,
i can't login to the forum via tapatalk on my iphone , i tried a few times and am now getting a message on login saying i have exceeded the max attempts and to enter the confirm code from the image below (same as the forum)

......... BUT there is no image below to type in to

any idea's :?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Sometimes mine says that when I don't have connection. Not sure on the image thing mate, but tapatalk is working as I'm posting with it now.


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

conlechi said:


> Hi folks,
> i can't login to the forum via tapatalk on my iphone , i tried a few times and am now getting a message on login saying i have exceeded the max attempts and to enter the confirm code from the image below (same as the forum)
> 
> ......... BUT there is no image below to type in to
> ...


Mines been doing the same so I logged in on computer and had to do the stuff it said. Strange tho, I hope no one is hacking into accounts??


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I have now had to give the code 3 times to enable login due to too many failed logins (NOT ME FAILING TO LOGIN)

I PMed Jae and Nem after the second time suggesting that there was attempts at hacking my account. Today is the third time so either there is a software bug or someone is attempting to hack my account.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I have this on my ipod as well


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Mine is logging in straight away.
Steve


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Mine works fine?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorted... Log out on a PC then log back in and you see the code. Log in on the PC with the code and Tapatalk works


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Sorted... Log out on a PC then log back in and you see the code. Log in on the PC with the code and Tapatalk works


Yep ,tried that and logged in on my laptop no problems but stll getting the same issue with my iphone with tapatalk :?

Mark


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Having same issue... can't log in via Tapatalk at all and when using work pc I get the verification code bit that takes 3+ attempts to log me in. Laptop at home fine though :?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Just wanted to say it's not something I'm able to look at.

Will need Jae to have a poke around and see if there is something broken.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Any update on this being resolved?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

seems to be working ok now 

Mark


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I had 3 attempts this morning , no luck at all


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Mine is working again.

Sent from my i9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Just bought the tapatalk app and it does make the TT forum work quite well. I did have the log in problem, but Andrew's (Wallsendmag) fix ^ worked for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

